# SSD enclosure MBP 2015 bottleneck



## Billy Palmer (Dec 19, 2019)

My current SSD enclosure is dying.
My sample libraries live on a samsung evo 850. I use a portable enclosure to connect the SSD to my 2015 MBP

My old cable was just USB 3. Is there such a thing as a portable enclosure's designed for MBP 2015's thunderbolt ports people would recommend? Any bottlenecks I should be aware of?


----------



## BassClef (Dec 19, 2019)

If you are using SATA III SSDs in your external enclosure, Thunderbolt will not improve your data transfer rates, as the SATAIII is the limiting factor. So USB 3 is about right. I use this... 






OWC Mercury Elite Pro Dual mini


Packing dual-drive, USB 3.1 Gen 2 performance into a portable, bus-powered form factor, this is the perfect drive for high demand applications on the go.




eshop.macsales.com


----------



## Billy Palmer (Dec 19, 2019)

BassClef said:


> If you are using SATA III SSDs in your external enclosure, Thunderbolt will not improve your data transfer rates, as the SATAIII is the limiting factor. So USB 3 is about right. I use this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That helps - cheers!


----------

